# FAO: Johnnyopolis



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

How do i get the 10% discount, also I received my order on friday, but didnt get my 2nd #16 Mirror Glaze, any idea where it is? I'm guessing Johnnyopolis is John from cleanandshiny.co.uk?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello.

Bump.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello 

yep thats me, charged you today for the #16 and it should be with you tomorrow. 

To get discount you need to enter detailingworld into the offers box on the cart page.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh and just so you know, I have discounted your first order and taken it off the outstanding #16 im sending.... Ill pm you with the amount your paying for the #16


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks very much, before you dispatch the 2nd tub, any chance i could add a couple more items? 

Thanks mate,

Mark


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Could i add:
2 x MicroPak 4" x 6" Dual Combo German Foam Applicator Pad 
Product Ref:9173

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

done 

Thanks Alot

Will go out this pm


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stirling work. Thanks very much mate. 

Mark


----------

